# Capt. Hollis Forrester "Matty" Consecutive!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We had a great morning today fishing the drop offs and water streaks with Egret Bait Mambou Mullet and Down South Lures. The wind was pretty fierce but the fish did not mind it at all. Today I had Capt. Paul Johnson and Michael Forrester , both top notch fisherman that had the hot sticks today . The bite was strong at 9:00 am to 11:00 am and ended by noon. We made several long drifts to locate the fish but when I had them dialed in it was on big time with easy limits of hefty size Trout and a handful of Redfish . Generally on a daily basis it has been quite easy to get all your Reds and Trout on these drop offs so I'll continue on with my tactics. There are dates open for March and April so get you a little group gathered up and let's go gettem. I am launching out of Sargent TX and fishing East Matagorda Bay so if your coming in out of Houston it'll be a quick drive for you. Thanks for reading the report. 
Capt. Hollis Forrester 
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
www.fishingmatagordabay.com is the new web site in construction that will be replacing capthollisforrester.com . Also go to my facebook page and look for Matagorda Bay Fishing And Hunting Guides and like the page for recent reports and How to's ! It's been a winner of a page!:texasflag


----------

